# Sinema - The Northumberland Massacre



## roddglenn (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd just like to announce that (finally!) my second novel, Sinema (a dark horror/thriller about a serial killer stalking a remote Northumberland village) has started to hit the distributors and retailers - starting with Amazon and Tesco with the others following over the next few days.

There's a blurb, extract and reviews on my site... 

Sinema

Here's the paperback link on Amazon.co.uk... Amazon.co.uk: Sinema: The Northumberland Massacre: Books: Rod Glenn

Here's the hardback link on Amazon.co.uk... Amazon.co.uk: Sinema: The Northumberland Massacre: Books: Rod Glenn

It is of course available from the US and other Amazon stores and will shortly be available through everywhere else too - Play, Barnes & Noble, Walmart, Waterstones etc. 

If it's your cuppa tea I hope that you enjoy it and look forward to your comments and honest criticism.

Cheers,

Rod


----------



## roddglenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Managed to arrange the first book-signing to happen just before Christmas - Fri 21st Dec 12-3 at Borders Books, Silverlink, Newcastle.  If there's any Chronicles members in the area feel free to pop in to say hi - would be nice to meet ya.


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 8, 2008)

The second book-signing for Sinema has been sorted - Borders Books Gateshead branch Sat 19th Jan 12-3pm.  I was really pleased with the first one, selling 19 books in the 3 hours that I was there.

Full address and telephone number of branch is...

Unit 7
Team Valley Retail Park
Team Valley
Gateshead
Tyne & Wear
NE11 OBD
Tel: 0191 487 7803

Any members in the area are welcome to pop in to say hi!


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 11, 2008)

The third book-signing has been arranged - Sat 26th January 12-3pm Stockton branch of Borders Books.

Unit 8A Goodwood Square
Teesside Retail Park
Thornaby
Stockton on Tees
TS17 7BW
Tel: 01642 608651


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 22, 2008)

The forth book-signing has been arranged - Sat 16th February 12-3pm York branch of Borders Books.

1-5 Davygate
York
YO1 8QR
Tel: 01904 653300


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks great, and I see you've had some great reviews. I might order a copy.

Good luck with the signings 

*-D*


----------



## roddglenn (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Dean - that's very kind of you.

If you do get a copy I'd love to hear what you think of it.  You can either email me from the website or post a review up on Chronicles.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 31, 2008)

My interview with Smooth Radio (97.5 and 107.7 FM) on Paul Wappat's Six at Six Show will be aired Thurs 3rd April 6.15pm - 7pm. 

You can also listen online via the www.smoothradio.com website (click on North East region).

Hope one or two of you can catch it!


----------



## Urien (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks intriguing, I'll be ordering a copy.


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for that.  Please let me know your honest opinion on it when you finish.


----------



## Urien (Mar 31, 2008)

Sure, no problem.


----------

